# Ow, this one hurt



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

First disabling snowboard injury.

I am still working on my 180, and after a long day of riding, decided to hit a series of beginner ramps I have done many, many times the last time I visited that resort (I have been to other places in-between).

The difference is that last time, there was a snow blizzard going on for days, with the area with the untouched powder being deep enough to go all the way up to my chest if not deeper. What it also meant was that the ramps weren't as big: there are three consecutive ramps of increasing size, but the first two had so much snow covered that I didn't even know they were ramps. And falling meant landing on fluffy snow. This time, it was packed pretty hard, even a bit icy. 

I am still not sure what I did wrong here, but as I was about to take off, I felt myself losing grip and essentially fall backward. But unlike many times before, I was too horizontal to fall on my butt, and my lower back took the blunt of the fall (my elbow took a hit too, and I expected a bruise there but it seems fine after all). Fortunately I remembered to tuck my chin in and saved my head (recently bought a helmet but wasn't wearing it because somehow the goggles feel too tight even after loosening it - quite annoying). 

It hurts when I move in bed, it hurts when I need to bend my back to tie my shoes, or hook my binding, and it really hurts when I press a particular spot (lower back, about 10cm above the hip, left side - as I was trying to rotate counter clock wise). Fortunately it is not the spine, but even packing/unpacking my gear takes 2-3 times as long, and after a lot of struggling with myself I decided to give today's planned day trip a miss. Might go to a hot spring instead.

I really hope that I will be better for tomorrow's planned trip though (can't really cancel that).

Question Time: Up until now, I didn't really think that even a larger ramp in a *beginner* park could possibly cause this kind of impact, and didn't think that I would need any protection other than some knee pad. I am re-evaluating this belief though, and I'd like to ask if I ought to look into other kind of protective gear. Thanks.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Gravity cares not that you are in the beginner park. 9.8m/s^2 is a constant.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Sure but the height from which you fall is a major factor. And I didn't think the size of the ramp and my limited ability could cause me to fall from enough height for the impact to cause much damage.

A year of Judo and I never hurt myself this bad :eyetwitch2:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Kim Richardson died from a fall of less than 5 feet. Slow impacts do more damage than a fast one regardless of how far you fall. 

Sounds like you need to learn some better edge control.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Liam Neeson's wife died on a green run. Wear a goddamn helmet.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I am sure there is much improvement to be had in edge control, but I feel like I am progressing consistently. I can link turn without skidding on most intermediate slope which is steeper than anything in a beginner park. 

If I was to hazard a guess I have two problems:

1. My body position is wrong when I jump. I find that when I do regular jump, I usually land on the tail. I can somehow keep my balance, but I am pretty sure that is wrong. Do I need to lean more forward?

2. I don't know how to approach a jump when trying to do a 180. Am I supposed to go up the ramp completely straight and only turn my body as I push myself up? Or do I want to stray towards the direction I am going to turn as I go up the ramp (e.g. left when jumping counter-clockwise)?

The point on helmet is duly noted. Guess I will take the chance to see if I can make my goggle more comfortable with the helmet today.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

selling the goggles and/or helmet and buying different gear you like or fits better so you'll wear it < ER visit and season ending injury....just sayin.

Sorry wish I could help on the technique.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> selling the goggles and/or helmet and buying different gear you like or fits better so you'll wear it < ER visit and season ending injury....just sayin.
> 
> Sorry wish I could help on the technique.


+1

Goggle/Helmet combo's are not all interchangeable! Bought a really nice pair of Electrics my first season, but even after adjusting the strap all the way out? They felt like they would break my nose when put on over my helmet! I returned them.

Get something that fits! :blink:


Oh,.. and sorry to hear about the Owwy!  :laugh: As one who is still recovering 7 months after my own spine injury,..? I feel your pain! Hope yours is not long in healing!


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I also hurt my back/chest/arm on when I fell on my back off a jump around Thanksgiving. It kept me out of snowboarding for only about a month, but I'm still not fully healed from that.

From the sound of it, you're leaning too far back on your take off. Try hitting a bunch of small jumps or rollers with straight air, getting good pop, and doing a simple grab in the middle of your board. This should keep you balanced and straighter in the air. Once those are second nature and you're balanced every time you hit a jump without a grab, then start adding spins. remember to tuck your legs up and keep your core tight while you're in the air.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

TooNice said:


> I am sure there is much improvement to be had in edge control, but I feel like I am progressing consistently. I can link turn without skidding on most intermediate slope which is steeper than anything in a beginner park.
> 
> If I was to hazard a guess I have two problems:
> 
> ...


Watch snomie or snowboard addiction tips. Stop trying to 180 when you can't even pop a good, stable straight air.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

StAntonRider said:


> Liam Neeson's wife died on a green run. Wear a goddamn helmet.


Even worse, she was trying to pole along a flat section on a green run. The only speed that counts is the speed your head is going when it hits something solid. The worst thing about slow speed crashes and little jumps is how unexpected they are and how little time there is to react


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Wife recently cracked her rib on a beginner jump. Off balance on the takeoff and ended up jumping from her heels and landing on her back. And i am pretty sure i have injured a rib too, falling onto my side on a box a few weeks back. Small falls can hurt!

And i have not really had many times in a park where the landing of a jump is anything but hard. In fact if its snowing a fair bit they usually close the park as the jumps are usually all meticulously groomed and marked out with spray paint.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Watch snomie or snowboard addiction tips. Stop trying to 180 when you can't even pop a good, stable straight air.


And this!:excl:


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I have read that back injuries are pretty unusual in snowboarding but I guess it is not so unusual to write off.

Damn, 1 month? 7 months? I really hope it is nothing this serious :eyetwitch2: Hope you all get better soon!

Would armour have prevented any of the injury mentioned? I always thought armour were for pros jumping crazy distance I would never dream of.

But yeah, I will see if I can pass my goggles to family (if they fit, I was the last one to get a helmet in the family) and get new ones that fit.

Point taken about improving my regular jumps. I kinda thought that I could get away with little spins because I can land without falling over on those ramps pretty much over 9/10 (the 1/10 being when it is particularly hard/icy), but I guess that my form really need more work. 

By the way is it a good idea to practice 180 while traversing greens?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's all about edge control, edge control, edge control. 

As far as the goggles/helmet issue, wear them under the helmet not over it. Far better fit.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

TooNice said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I have read that back injuries are pretty unusual in snowboarding but I guess it is not so unusual to write off.
> 
> Damn, 1 month? 7 months? I really hope it is nothing this serious :eyetwitch2: Hope you all get better soon!
> 
> ...


My 1 month absence was more from injuring my subclavius muscle on my chest on that fall, so I wasn't able to use my right arm hardly at all. My back was actually fine after only like a week so that was really nice. Armor would definitely help if it's covering the area that you fall one. Obviously it's not foolproof and you can still get hurt with it, but it should make the injury less severe. As far as helmets, you have to wear one pretty much. I've hit my head really hard several times while wearing a helmet and have never gotten hurt worse than mildly shaken up for a moment. Different helmets and different people will yield different results though.

And yeah, practicing 180 while traversing greens is a really good way to practice. I do that all the time just for fun. It's gonna be a bit different than going off a jump or roller but it will help you dial in the spin and get a little carve going into it.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Come to think of it I did injure my elbow when someone ran me over last year and my elbow took the blunt of the damage. The pain wasn't as bad but it persisted for over a month and I would feel a reminder whenever I put too much pressure for a pretty long time. After 3 or so months I could do certain sports that exert a fai amount for force (kendo, judo, archery etc.) but I still couldn't go for max. I think that took a good half a year for what I will call a full recovery.

Still, the elbow injury didn't bother me during snowboard so that was nice. The back on the other hand.. just commuting while carrying all the gear would remind me I am injured.

I guess I will try some 180s on green. I somehow thought it might be more difficult than off a small ramp since you need to make a conscious effort to pop high enough to complete the spin without assist in addition to doing the rotating the body.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

TooNice said:


> I am sure there is much improvement to be had in edge control, but I feel like I am progressing consistently. I can link turn without skidding on most intermediate slope which is steeper than anything in a beginner park.
> 
> If I was to hazard a guess I have two problems:
> 
> ...


You dont even need a ramp to pop a 180. You need to be on one of the edges and then ollie rotate your lower body.
If you can't even land well, work on that first.


----------

